# slingshot target practice.



## bobbyl1966 (Jan 2, 2016)

In what place you go for do slingshot practice. If you live in apartement where you do the slingshot target practice.


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

Set up a catch box and shoot in your apartment. Simple cardboard box with a heavy blanket or rug in the back and a target in front. Start closer and work your way farther back. Bigger box to limit misses causing damage. Even pack a blanket in the bottom of a trash can and set it on its side. Tape the target to the opening and shoot away.


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4338-new-indoor-catch-box/

Here is an example of what I am talking about.


----------



## bobbyl1966 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you for the very helpful answer.


----------



## Sinnbad11 (Jan 2, 2016)

An easy thing that I use now for my indoor target practice is take two chairs and set them so the backs are facing each other. Lay a broom on top that bridges the gap, lay a fitted sheet on top of the broom stick and make it so the elastic forms a pouch at the bottom. Hang a pop can with string in the center of the sheet. Ammo will hit the target/sheet and fall into the pouch very few will bounce out.


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

No problem, I was a beginner not long ago myself. I have the benefit of being a 5 minute walk to the desert to shoot but the indoor target would be great on days when the temps are below freezing like today.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Charles has a fold up Catchbox design that works great. I tried to find his post, but no luck so far. Hopefully someone knows how to find his post.


----------

